# Black Tans- 12/10/2014



## Catrin (Mar 18, 2014)

One of my females give birth to 8 healthy bubs yesterday. Very pleased, could hear them squeaking as soon as I walked in!
I find it really tricky to sex at this stage, but I think the majority are female. 

















All black tans are from winning show stock- thanks to John !
Apologies for mahoosive pics, not sure how to downsize them!


----------



## Catrin (Mar 18, 2014)

Day 3


----------

